

Right-, left-handedness affects judgment - edw519
http://www.newsweek.com/id/210194

======
bitdiddle
Only lefties are in their right mind.

------
anigbrowl
Strangely, in cinema it's a rule of thumb to bring the protagonist in from the
left of frame and the villain from the right.

Perhaps this is due to a higher concentration of lefties in the arts, but it's
also theorized that it's because we (mainly) like to read left to right. This
may be well-grounded; I can think of opposite individual cases from countries
with R-L writing but haven't seen enough to draw statistical conclusions.

~~~
CGamesPlay
I think the reading order phenomenon maybe be why statistically fewer right-
handers drew the zebra on the right than left-handers drew the zebra on the
left. I imagine I (right-handed) would draw the zebra on the left for exactly
this reason.

------
alanthonyc
I didn't realize it before, but I do recall (now that I think about it) always
thinking that the good stuff on restaurant menus are on the right side.

I wonder if I'm just conditioned to look for that by now though. I'm somewhat
ambidextrous, doing some things left-handed and other things right-handed. I
did picture the "good animal" in the left-hand box though.

------
spyrosk
I wonder how this relates to magazine ads that occupy the right pages. From
what I've heard so far they cost more because of the way we hold magazines and
thus it is more likely the viewer will pay more attention to them. Maybe on a
more subtle level they are more effective because the majority is right
handed.

------
thismat
I question how fair some of this is, it's natural to me at least to not want
to reach across an empty page to start my drawing, it would be better if we
knew also which character was drawn first, the good or the evil I think.

Being left handed, does that make me sinister? hah.

------
brisance
This has MASSIVE implications. e.g. when facing a trial, find out whether the
judge is left or right-handed, and sit as appropriate!

------
pmichaud
I wonderi f there are any implications for conversions on the web. Someone
should do an A/B test.

------
ncarlson
Correlation does not imply causation.

